# How to earn medals



## Batiatus (7/12/16)

Hi All

I know I'm still new here and can't expect to earn medals so early. But I thought let me ask just to keep it in mind and set goals 

How do one earn the different medals?
I see there are 2 Handed Vaping, Dedicated member, Noob Friendly, Ecigssa Addict, Cloud Chasing Legend and so on.
I take it it's not easy getting these medals as not a lot of members got medals, except for "dedicated member".

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

Batiatus said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know I'm still new here and can't expect to earn medals so early. But I thought let me ask just to keep it in mind and set goals
> 
> ...


Hi @Batiatus 

Please see link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?help/medals
Explains the medals.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Batiatus (7/12/16)

Quakes said:


> Hi @Batiatus
> 
> Please see link: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?help/medals
> Explains the medals.


Thanks @Quakes , But lets say I want to go for Cloud Chasing Legend, how to I go for it? What must I do to earn the medals. How do I get noticed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

Batiatus said:


> Thanks @Quakes , But lets say I want to go for Cloud Chasing Legend, how to I go for it? What must I do to earn the medals. How do I get noticed?


Ummmmmm.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

I guess the Mods\Admin decide when to give what medals as you progress in the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (7/12/16)

Cloud chaser medal is fairly easy, all you need to do is the following:-


Blow a cloud 12 cubic meters or more
Have it verified my 3 dedicated members, 1 government official, 2 meteorologists, 5 puppies, 1 IEC volunteer and a McDonalds employee
Cloud must be blown using 100% PG mixture
Have entire process documented by media

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 25


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Cloud chaser medal is fairly easy, all you need to do is the following:-
> 
> 
> Blow a cloud 12 cubic meters or more
> ...



Bwhahaha.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Batiatus said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know I'm still new here and can't expect to earn medals so early. But I thought let me ask just to keep it in mind and set goals
> 
> ...



Thanks for asking the question @Batiatus 

It is a good question. 

What started out as something just for some fun and light heartedness seems to have become a lot more serious of late. 

At the moment the medals are decided on by a medal committee made up of various members of the admin and mod team. 

We are in the process of refining the medals though so keep an eye on this topic. Hopefully we can announce some nice changes and refinements going forward...

In the meantime just enjoy the forum and interact wih the folks on here. Medals are a bonus. Please don't make them the be all end all. That was not the intention.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (7/12/16)

Good luck @Batiatus


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Batiatus (7/12/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking the question @Batiatus
> 
> It is a good question.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver 

It just looks like the members with medals gets more respect. But I guess thats why they have the medals, because they are active and helpfull etc.

Looking forward for the change. It would be nice to gets some medals. Looks snazzy!

But for now like you say. I will just be active and enjoy the forum

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Caveman (7/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Cloud chaser medal is fairly easy, all you need to do is the following:-
> 
> 
> Blow a cloud 12 cubic meters or more
> ...


I almost had this once. I got disqualified though because a drop of water fell into my 100% PG mix, making it not 100% PG anymore . I did get a good throat hit so that is something I guess

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/12/16)

I think if you stick around and interact with the community you will find that the people with a lot of medals are members who have been involved with this forum as well as the vaping community for a long while and have earned those medals. I think you may also find that they don't get respect because of the medals, but because they give out respect themselves, generally have cool heads, and behave in a manner that is community building.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (7/12/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I think if you stick around and interact with the community you will find that the people with a lot of medals are members who have been involved with this forum as well as the vaping community for a long while and have earned those medals. I think you may also find that they don't get respect because of the medals, but because they give out respect themselves, generally have cool heads, and behave in a manner that is community building.



Excellently explained Sir @Feliks Karp !
Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/12/16)

Batiatus said:


> Hi All
> 
> I know I'm still new here and can't expect to earn medals so early. But I thought let me ask just to keep it in mind and set goals
> 
> ...



Everyone here is lying too you bud its easy, drop me a pm and ill give you my address where you can ship me free stuff...

Just to show you im not a con man here is your first medal.



You can come here and view your medal anytime ...

Now send me free stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Zubair ismail (8/12/16)

@Clouds4Days


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/12/16)

Zubair ismail said:


> @Clouds4Days



Yes Good Sir....


----------



## Caveman (8/12/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I think if you stick around and interact with the community you will find that the people with a lot of medals are members who have been involved with this forum as well as the vaping community for a long while and have earned those medals. I think you may also find that they don't get respect because of the medals, but because they give out respect themselves, generally have cool heads, and behave in a manner that is community building.


Lies! Everybody knows without at least 2 medals no one respects a single thing you say

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Soutie (8/12/16)

Caveman said:


> Lies! Everybody knows without at least 2 medals no one respects a single thing you say



Don't listen to him, he only has one medal

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Caveman (8/12/16)

Soutie said:


> Don't listen to him, he only has one medal

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb (8/12/16)

Soutie said:


> Don't listen to him, he only has one medal



We hear and obey oh dual medallion'd one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

I can rub my tummy while tapping my head, does that qualify for a medal?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Warlock (8/12/16)

I can do that @SmokeyJoe and exhale a cloud of vapour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

Warlock said:


> I can do that @SmokeyJoe and exhale a cloud of vapour


Now thats talent

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

